# Seriously! lol



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Went to Cairo for Eid and stayed at the Marriott Zamalek. As I have mentioned before my husband is in a wheelchair and I walk with the aid of a cane now due to arthritic hip. We are 60 and 70, ripe old seniors 

We were at the check in desk and after presenting our passports, the clerk asked me for our marriage certificate!

This is the first time this has ever been requested from us. I really didn't know if I should be flattered or insulted 

After telling the clerk that it was filed away a long time ago, he said he couldn't check us in without it. Now I was outraged, and told him I was insulted, and he gave me a dirty look and walked away. I asked another clerk for the manager on duty and he came out and profusely apologized but insisted that this is the law but he would waive it this time. He then upgraded us to a beautiful suite, sent fruit basket and sweets and called our room twice during the stay to see if we were ok. haha

Forgot to add, we have stayed there twice before and were never asked for the paper. My how things have changed.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Are you both American? 

Nice one, next time I'll make a fuss to see if I can get an upgrade


----------

